# Plans Got Changed



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife is out of town because of work. So I decided to go fishing. Walked out of The Bait Shop and seen a knot and core showing on one of my Tires  So I came home.

Looks like I'm buying Tires 10 Plys are not cheap.

big rockpile


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

what are you driving a tank?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

driftwood said:


> what are you driving a tank?


 Nope just an Old Pickup.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok what would you put on it I drive in very isolated areas where Rock Cuts and Stobs are normal. 

I'm unable to change a Tire if on the Highway it is no problem, I call Road Service but if I'm out middle of nowhere I may not have Phone Service.

Last time I had a Flat it was in my Drive, had my Son put a Plug in and air it up.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Get what has worked for you in the past is what I would do. And if I wasn't doing a bunch of hyway driving I might just fill the tire with the tire seal they put in tractor tires.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I order 4 cheap as I could find, cost about $550. Not best but good 10 Ply.

big rockpile


----------

